# Steven Spielberg's Terra Nova



## Star Girl (Dec 14, 2010)

From what I've seen and searched no one has mentioned this series. I found out about it a while ago. If there is another thread, can some one link me? 

Fox unveils Steven Spielberg's Terra Nova as it hunts for new Simon Cowell | Media | guardian.co.uk









> The show is set in the year 2149 when all life on the planet Earth is  being threatened with extinction. Scientists have opened a door allowing  people to travel back to prehistoric times. The Shannon family (father  Jim, his wife Elisabeth, and their three children Josh, Maddy and Zoe)  join the tenth pilgrimage of settlers to _Terra Nova_, the first  human colony on the other side of the temporal doorway. However, they  did not realize that they placed it in the middle of a group of  carnivores.



It says on IMDB.com that the series will be out in 2012.

So what do you think? I know it's only early days, but does it spark your interest?

I know the premise isn't exactly original, but I do find this very interesting news. Steven Spielberg normally puts his money in something good, I enjoyed 'Taken', 'Band of Brothers' and I'm looking forward to 'The Pacific'. 

 This series sounds like it could be good, and I hope it doesn't end up as bad as Lost. It sounds like it could be as good as Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 20, 2010)

Unknown. It's be high budget so should be good-looking at least! I'm sparked, bring on the SabreTeeth tigers!


----------



## J-WO (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't think there'll be any Sabres, I'm afraid.  The Pterodons flapping around the picture suggest a much earlier time, ie- the time of all the beasties in _Jurassic park_. Which kind of threatens that Spielberg is walking over essentially the same old ground here.

Does anyone recall _Flesh_ the 2000AD series? 25th century Rustlers going back in time so everyone can buy 'Brontoburgers' from the supermarket?


----------



## J Riff (Dec 20, 2010)

I want SABRETEETH! Bloody dinosaurs.. getting as bad as zombies...


----------



## Dave (Dec 20, 2010)

If there was a choice of when to open this temporal doorway into the past, surely it would be safer and better to go even further back to the Devonian or Carboniferous, before these huge land predators existed, but when there would still be something edible for the colonists - or are they taking back seeds to farm Angiosperms?


----------



## J-WO (Dec 21, 2010)

If I was a culture sending all these colonists to the Mesozoic, I'd be highly concerned that no humans exist in the fossil record.


_
(Or am I just simple?)_


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2010)

J-WO said:


> If I was a culture sending all these colonists to the Mesozoic, I'd be highly concerned that no humans exist in the fossil record.


That is just confirmation of the many-worlds interpretation. They are sending them back in history, but not to their own history.

A second answer would be that this problem does not concern Creationists.


----------



## alchemist (Dec 21, 2010)

J-WO said:


> Does anyone recall _Flesh_ the 2000AD series? 25th century Rustlers going back in time so everyone can buy 'Brontoburgers' from the supermarket?


 
Yes! And wiping them out in the process.

This sounds a bit Julian May, but if SS is involved, it's promising.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 21, 2010)

Dave said:


> That is just confirmation of the many-worlds interpretation. They are sending them back in history, but not to their own history.
> 
> A second answer would be that this problem does not concern Creationists.




If Dinosaurs with Ipads turn up in our time I'm going to be a tad concerned...


----------



## Null_Zone (Jan 9, 2011)

J Riff said:


> I want SABRETEETH! Bloody dinosaurs.. getting as bad as zombies...


 
Zombie dinosaurs, now that would be fun.

Whilst sabretooth tigers would be cool Terror Birds (Phorusrhacids ) would be even cooler.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds interesting enough. I'll give it a fair chance


----------



## Morridini (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on it for sure.


----------



## Star Girl (Jan 19, 2011)

Null_Zone said:


> Zombie dinosaurs, now that would be fun.
> 
> Whilst sabretooth tigers would be cool Terror Birds (Phorusrhacids ) would be even cooler.



Oh wow Terror Birds would be amazing, now that would be a great program to watch. I want some crazy killer bird... or atleast feathered dinosaurs.


----------



## joyUnbounded (Jan 19, 2011)

Spielberg has a great track record in TV. Problem is they can be one offs. TV is so very devoid of any good new Sci-Fi at the moment. Wish they would make a new Star Trek, or revamp or do a great, dark, seething spin off of B5.


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 12, 2011)

Just read that they are going to give us 13 episodes this season.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Mar 2, 2012)

Tried it. I don't like shows that have to be followed that closely, and then they jump weeks of shows. They skipped three weeks here, and I just shrugged and ignored it.


----------



## Metryq (Mar 2, 2012)

Shades of _Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan_ as the refugees are found by the *giant fleas!*


----------



## Interference (Mar 2, 2012)

No plans to try it at all, I'm afraid.  I don't have the same faith a lot of people have in Spielberg productions, and most of his films from E.T. on have left me cold with only Schindler holding my interest (how I wish Kubrick had done_ A.I._).

This sounds to me like it's going to be a survival epic (like _Lost_), heavy on the CG and light on relevance.  They could wind up the entire story in 13 episodes, but they won't.

As for the premise, well, I have serious doubts that this is how Time Travel will be used.  Of course, I've no idea how the demise of the planet is expected to come, according to this series, but still I'm certain that Time Travel would be used to avert it, not run away from it.


----------



## kaufmannp (Jun 14, 2012)

In the end, it wasnt too terribly awful.  Not all that terribly brilliant either, but I suppose one takes what one can get these days.  

Of course, it was cancelled after the first season due to being prohibitively expensive.  There was apparently some possibility of netflix picking it up, but no.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't say I was too sad to see this series go in the end.
It seemed a quite confused jumble of ideas and plots, with none of them explored particularly well.



Spoiler



A promising start with a dense, overcrowded earth - lottery/chosen few sent back to a pristine new world to begin anew, followed by random obvious bits - dinosaurs are bad and want to eat you, m'kay - and interesting ideas not built upon ('traitor' breakaway group, rogue scientist working on reverse gateway) until the very end



Expensive, bloated writing and populated mostly by cliched poorly defined characters. It didn't provide enough to warrant the audience it needed to survive.


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2013)

I just caught this for the first time on something called Pick TV (a kind of 3 years-old Sky channel.) They were taking Angiosperms back in time with them to farm, but only Apples in the episode that I saw. I don't think they were very interested in messing up the timeline since the future Earth was dying anyway. I only saw one episode, but have to agree with Winters Sorrow:


Winters_Sorrow said:


> I can't say I was too sad to see this series go in the end.
> 
> It seemed a quite confused jumble of ideas and plots, with none of them explored particularly well.
> 
> ...



I didn't feel connected to any character and they were poorly defined. The interesting part was the breakaway group who could communicate with the future, but that was only mentioned in passing among all the teenage angst. I feel better that I haven't missed anything by not watching it before.


----------

